# Ciener coversion help please



## Lewdachris (Jan 22, 2014)

Need magazine help
I inhereted a handgun from my brother. He had bought and used a Jonathan Ciener conversion kit on this particular gun. On the slide it says Hi-Power which leads me to believe its a browning .22 conversion. My big question is "can anyone tell me where I can find a replacement magazine for this pistol since my brother didnt have it where the postol was, without trying to go thru the ciener website as I have heard that company is a pain n the butt to deal with? I would appreciate any help anyone might have.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not even sure that Ciener is still in business.
He ran afoul of several US Government agencies, a while back, and may have been forced into bankruptcy.

Since his website is still "up," you may be able to get your magazine from him.
But, having done business with him in the past, I wouldn't recommend it.

_Brownells_ may have your magazine, since they used to sell Ciener conversions.
_Gun Parts Corporation_ might be able to supply the magazine.
And then, there's always _GunBroker.com_.

Use _Google_ to find the websites of these businesses: Doing so keeps my daughter gainfully employed.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Jonathan Arthur Ciener, Inc. Gun Conversions


----------



## Lewdachris (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool deal. Thanks for your help


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Ya wanna never deal with Ciener again? Contact him. Trust me, after that youre going to be dealing with other folks...LOL


----------



## Lewdachris (Jan 22, 2014)

Think i am just gonna restore the gun back to the 9mm it was. Gotta find a browning 9mm slide


----------

